# Crappie Confusion.



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fished Friday hard and a little Saturday. Caught one each day. Caught both in the lake in structure. Minnows about 7’ deep which didnt make a-lot of sense till i cleaned them. Geez! Are they confused or me??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

At my place they spawn most every year in February.....but we really haven't had a bunch of cold weather this winter. Might happen in January if we don't start getting some winter weather. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been catching some here with eggs already also


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Not enough cold weather. Most start their pre spawn in Dec. with the water being even as low as 50 degrees.They are starting the staging to spawn and even if it get warm enough to spawn and it turn real bad they will just absorb the eggs still time is right then start over.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Mark Collins said:


> I have been catching some here with eggs already also


Mark how deep have you been fishing? I have notice that the lake is about 1 1'2 ft. below pool level. That's hard to believe since there has been enough rain to float Noah's ark.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Where you finding the crappie? Don’t
Need exact locations I’m just needing
To know an area. I’m new to the panhandle crappie


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bamasippi said:


> Where you finding the crappie? Don’t
> Need exact locations I’m just needing
> To know an area. I’m new to the panhandle crappie




Dallas county Alabama


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dallas county Alabama


 There is so much water down here I got an email saying there was no legal hunting on the delta management areas. I guess there has to be at least 40 acres of dry land to hunt and the delta doesn't have that right now.


----------

